# Ubuntu One Client



## NewGuy (Aug 7, 2011)

I am working on porting the Ubuntu One client to FreeBSD and PC-BSD. The process has gone well for the most part, but I'm running into an error during the install process. The error reads:


```
/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel libubuntuone.la '/usr/local/lib/'
libtool: install: error: cannot install 'libubuntuone.la' to a directory not ending in /usr/local/lib/
```

The error strikes me as odd since that is where I'm trying to install the library.

I checked a few sites and they indicate this is an error with either the configure script or the libtool program. 

Following the advice on this page: http://code.google.com/p/beagle-lib/issues/detail?id=40#c0
I changed the configure parameters to use /usr/local as the configure prefix, but I continue to get the same error.


----------



## NewGuy (Aug 8, 2011)

*Progress on client*

I've made some progress on the Ubuntu client. The software now builds and installs. I think some editing might be needed to get the Python scripts working properly, but it's getting close.

Please see an attached shar of the Ubuntu One port. Feedback and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## decke (Jul 6, 2012)

The ports doesn't look that bad but it needs a bit of fine tuning. I've added it to my redports repository and will see if I can fix it.

http://redports.org/browser/decke/ftp/ubuntuone


----------



## SeanM (Sep 8, 2012)

This is awesome. Thanks so much.


----------

